# Is Calvinism A Hill To Die On?



## Reformed Thug Life (Jun 13, 2016)

If someone denies the U. L. or I. of T.U.L.I.P are they commiting heresy, or is this just kind of an issue that we can disagree on? For some, calvinism is the gospel, and for others its a debatable area of theology grouped in with the Nephilim, Melchizedek, and eschatology. Is Calvinism a hill to die on? Is it something that is worth starting debates over?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## earl40 (Jun 13, 2016)

If you are willing to be "killed" or spoken of uncharitably towards the belief in TULIP, it is a hill one may choose to die on or suffer for.


----------



## Edward (Jun 13, 2016)

Reformed Thug Life said:


> If someone denies the U. L. or I. of T.U.L.I.P are they commiting heresy, or is this just kind of an issue that we can disagree on?



The answer is no to both your questions. The proper category would be 'grave theological error'.


----------



## timfost (Jun 13, 2016)

Reformed Thug Life said:


> If someone denies the U. L. or I. of T.U.L.I.P are they commiting heresy, or is this just kind of an issue that we can disagree on? For some, calvinism is the gospel, and for others its a debatable area of theology grouped in with the Nephilim, Melchizedek, and eschatology. Is Calvinism a hill to die on? Is it something that is worth starting debates over?



Keep in mind that TULIP is _not_ a summary of Calvinism. It is a _part_ of it. TULIP can be problematic as it sometimes over-simplifies the doctrines.

I would also suggest that "debating" these points is generally the wrong way to go. Rather, tell people _why_ these doctrines are a comfort to you. Let the doctrines of total depravity and unconditional election embolden you to be a witness, both in words and life. 

I would not say that it's "okay" to disagree on these issues as if they were not important. _They are taught in God's word explicitly_. It's not okay to disagree with God's word. But as they can be difficult to understand-- especially at first-- it requires patience on our part. Also, _be careful not to exceed the boundaries of scripture on these points_. An unbalanced doctrine is dangerous. Hyper-calvinism tries to take these doctrines to their "logical" end and in the process mutilates scripture to fit within their system.


----------



## johnny (Jun 13, 2016)

I could not in good conscience become a communicant member of a church that embraced Arminianism, so yes I guess for myself, it is a hill to die on in regards to soteriology.


----------



## Reformed Thug Life (Jun 14, 2016)

timfost said:


> Reformed Thug Life said:
> 
> 
> > If someone denies the U. L. or I. of T.U.L.I.P are they commiting heresy, or is this just kind of an issue that we can disagree on? For some, calvinism is the gospel, and for others its a debatable area of theology grouped in with the Nephilim, Melchizedek, and eschatology. Is Calvinism a hill to die on? Is it something that is worth starting debates over?
> ...


Good answer. I understand that tulip is not a summary of calvinism. I just threw that in because it is the area that I have seen most commonly objected to.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

